# Sand Waterfall Questions



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

fallanfriend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to build a waterfall sand aquarium but I am stuck with the size of sand. I want to get a sand where it doesn't make the aquarium cloudy and the air pump will push the sand up. I have been looking at eBay to get a quartz sand but I am stuck with the size. The medium size is 0.6 - 1.18mm and the fine size is 0.25 to 0.60.


I believe Dan made one and posted the build on the forum here. If Im not mistaken he used the nat geo sand you can find at petsmart. It turned out killer, made me a little jelly. Lol


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

KrypleBerry said:


> I believe Dan made one and posted the build on the forum here. If Im not mistaken he used the nat geo sand you can find at petsmart. It turned out killer, made me a little jelly. Lol


And by Dan, he means Dman911. Here's a link to the thread --> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/1113690-underwater-waterfall-build-test.html


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

RWaters said:


> KrypleBerry said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Dan made one and posted the build on the forum here. If Im not mistaken he used the nat geo sand you can find at petsmart. It turned out killer, made me a little jelly. Lol
> ...


Yup, thats the name and the thread. Thank you RWaters.


----------

